# Reducing hole size in T-Jet gears



## HO_Only (Jan 30, 2011)

Some time back I saw a link to a set of tools with different size balls on the end of a rod. (Like the Reducing Punch Set I found on the link below). Only as I recall they were much smaller and referred to by a different name. If anyone knows the name of tools or better yet where to find them, please reply 


http://www.micromark.com/3-piece-reducing-punch-set,8010.html

Thanks,
Lew


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Reducing hole size in t-jet gears*

Take a look at rtho's tool to do this.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://rt-ho.com/newstuff.html

RT-600 GEAR INSTALLATION TOOL
USE TO TIGHTEN HOLE IN USED GEARS
RT-605 GEAR PEEN SCREW 

http://scmperformance.com/tjet blueprint pac.htm


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/25-piece-doming-block-and-punch-set-93539.html

I have 1, and it lets me do all three gears.

but over time, the RTHO post expander is also a great tool


----------



## HO_Only (Jan 30, 2011)

*Still looking*

Thank for all the feedback. I Agreed Rick’s tool(s) works great. It’s just sometimes, I don’t have the patients to screw out the gear press on tool and screw in the peening tool. Not to mention my great desire (at times) to take whack at a least one T-jet part 

cwbam -- that blueprint kit is intriguing
Slotking – thanks for your link 

However, I’m still bugged by not being to fine that original set of tools, I saw posted here. I remember there was a lot of discussion about the cons of using a BB, when some posted these tools. If anyone can suggest a better way to search the forums here, that would great.


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

I don't use this method, I use locite 680 retaining compound and have never had one come loose even in 500 lap races. Jim


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the bb will not work for the idler gear

I love my SCM blue print kit! It is very handy. and i want the rtho post expander


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike, I have had the SCM Blue Print kit for about 2 or 3 yrs and have never used it yet, I keep forgetting about it.


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

slotking said:


> the bb will not work for the idler gear
> 
> I love my SCM blue print kit! It is very handy. and i want the rtho post expander


Mike, haven't you learned to use that lathe yet? You should be able to make all your own tools! Jim


----------



## HO_Only (Jan 30, 2011)

One other way to keep gears in place is to "bite" the shaft with a pair of pliers, creating splines on the shaft. Use pliers with pointed teeth and be carfull to bite ONLY the thickness of the gear.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

steel shafts are going to be more difficult to spline than reducing the diameter of the hole in brass gears. 
under extreme duress(super hot winds and NEO motor magnets) soldering the gear to the shaft is necessary. for nearly all other applications LockTite or CA(super glue) is recommended in addition to having a snug fit.
as usual, folks have their personal preferences for various reasons and those preferences should never be diminished by me. 
I have the SCM Performance kit and gave one away at one of our drag races several years ago. I like the size of the punch designed for decreasing the diameter of brass gears in that kit. alas, i don't think they are being created anymore and i count my self fortunate to have had the opportunity to acquire them when I did.
I should think that a small punch that is gently rounded off while retaining hardness would suffice for a good tool to achieve the desired result.
and yes, if one can create a short spline on a shaft, that will increase grip of the gear and enhance performance.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes Al, SCM is still making them, or at least you can still buy them from his web site.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool beans, thanks Bill.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it possible to stake the gear to the shaft.
What about using a small chisel and hammer to create splines / displace metal 
I've done something along those lines on inline arms,not sure you could do it on a pancake's arm,but figured i'd throw it out there.
Rick


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Hornet said:


> Is it possible to stake the gear to the shaft.
> What about using a small chisel and hammer to create splines / displace metal
> I've done something along those lines on inline arms,not sure you could do it on a pancake's arm,but figured i'd throw it out there.
> Rick


I tried something like that when I was 14 years old, (1964) and quickly found out it didn't work very well. I ended up buying a new armature. After that I would just buy a new gears for $.15 each.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I never had to go to any extreme of messing with the shaft
I ran poly mag and hot wind xtractions for years!
only peen the gear then used green loctite and never had a spinning gear.

if you play with the shaft my question is if it off center the gear a hair??

btw,
when racing 6 mag unlimited inlines, I can slide the pinion gear on with my hand and the green loctite has me on the track in 20min


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did discuss it it some at http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1618
but I thought I did a video as well, but I guess not


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have used one of the Micro abrasive blasters (modified Airbrush) on the axle blanks only where the gear and wheels are located and roughed up the surface on the axle, then used the loctite retaining compound and CA glue with great results. I have had the retaining compound and CA fail on drill blank type axles in the past, roughing them up does the trick.

Boosted


----------



## HO_Only (Jan 30, 2011)

*Found them, Dapping Punches!*

Thanks Slotking! 

I found the of tools set I was looking for "Dapping Punches FOR SILVERSMITH Doming Tools" http://tinyurl.com/7dwxcj9

I can sleep now


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great, a lot cheaper than the doming kit!


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

*reducing holes in brass gears*

I found dapping tools in the "make your own jewlery" section at Michaels Arts and Craft stores


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I found dapping tools in the "make your own jewlery" section at Michaels Arts and Craft stores


Now I am worried about you!:tongue:
LOL

Every store I go in, I look at stuff to see if i can use it for slot cars


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

slotking said:


> the bb will not work for the idler gear


Says who? Works over here..... either by light hammer blow, or centered in a wheel press type tool....


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

My bad
always just did the small hole gears with them.
never the idler

found that if the hole and device is to close, the gear can split


----------

